# La prima risposta, per me, è quella che vale.



## oceano (27 Marzo 2014)

Cinque minuti con te valgono l'attesa di settimane.
Che io sia per te amico o amante,
quando ci vediamo,
in segno di rispetto per quello che ci lega,
fammi il favore,
tieni spento quel cazzo di cellulare.


----------

